# W has lost feeling on part of her clitoris



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello everyone. So my wife has lost all feeling on the bottom part of her clitoris. The top part is still sensitive. We had noticed for a couple of weeks it's been harder for her to finish. Last weekend she realized she's just not feeling anything with that part. Not just doesn't feel good, she can't even tell if I'm touching it. She's 36 and takes blood pressure medication (for about a year now) and has taken sudogest recently. 

Any ideas what might be causing this? Has it happened to anyone else?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think asking her doctor is a better idea which will yield more accurate information than a marriage forum.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've heard of this specific partial loss of clitoral sensitivity happening after some kind of trauma, such as childbirth, but have not heard of it happening spontaneously and so localized. If any other nerves (arms, legs, face, etc.) seem unresponsive, a neurological checkup may be wise.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I Don't Know said:


> Any ideas what might be causing this? Has it happened to anyone else?


I'm sorry this is happening to your wife. That is probably very hard for both of you. Have you guys asked her doctor if this is a side effect of her medication?

Does your insurance cover counseling? Check into that and get professional help ASAP.

Bibi


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I think this is a question better answered by a doctor. 

I have seen documentaries on sexual health where they monitor blood flow to the female genitalia as apparently this and changes in hormones will effect that area over time making it more difficult to orgasm. But I would think that type of change would happen gradually.

She could have a pinched nerve somewhere or other issues causing this symptom. Generally speaking if you loose all feeling in a part of your body, even if it is just the side of you nose, you should see a doctor. 

Reegards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Definitely, time to talk to a Doctor. On a side note, blood flow can be impeded by both medications and trauma that may not seem like trauma. For example, long bicycle rides without proper padded bike shorts or a properly fitting bike saddle can cause temporary numbness due to pressure restricting blood flow or pinching nerves. 

The good news if there is any is that the clitoris is really quite large. This might be a wonderful time for you to see if the internal parts of her clitoris still produce good feelings. It is kind of wishbone shaped with just a little bit protruding and most of it going down the outside the vagina. Stimulation of the walls of the vagina with fingers (and communication) can see if she feels erotic stimulation with the rest of her clitoris, the part most men seem to ignore.

Good luck to you. Hopefully this is a temporary thing.

P.S. Alpha Lipoic Acid has shown in some studies to help promote blood flow in very tiny microarteries and improve nerve function.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Does she have any tingling or pins and needles feelings in her feet or legs? My wife has neuropathy, and has lost feeling in her feet, and clitoris....See a neurologist.....


----------



## Sarantonio (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr. is the way to go...

BUT.. BIG BUT 

I gained a lot of weight a few years back and I lost sensitivity.. it wasn't numb, just less sensitive.

Lost the weight = felt my hoo-ha better.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Beside consulting a professional take a look at G spot orgasm. There other parts of the female anatomy that can help achieve orgasm. 

As a side note, it is to my understanding that males can lose sensitivity in the shaft/head.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

It'll be some work to get her to a doctor anytime soon. She will try to wait it out. 

She hasn't mentioned any other new numbness, but the area around her C-section scar has always been numb. She says sex still feels good it's just harder for her to get over the hump. She got off from oral Sunday so it will still work, just not the same way it did before.

I'll see what I can do to get her to a doctor. Is it possible it's psychological? Resentment, anger, loss of attraction, something like that?


----------



## Workathome (Aug 30, 2014)

I think maybe she just wants more oral and this is a good excuse to get more.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> It'll be some work to get her to a doctor anytime soon. She will try to wait it out.
> 
> She hasn't mentioned any other new numbness, but the area around her C-section scar has always been numb. She says sex still feels good it's just harder for her to get over the hump. She got off from oral Sunday so it will still work, just not the same way it did before.
> 
> I'll see what I can do to get her to a doctor. Is it possible it's psychological? Resentment, anger, loss of attraction, something like that?


Hmmmm....possibly stress related or psychological. Perhaps the love making needs to get into the realm of very kinky? For some, the thought as well as the act just do it for them.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Have kids? Has she had a C section? Some BP meds do cause loss of feeling in extremities and sometimes Raynaud's syndrome and something called Willis Ekbom Disease (everyone is more familiar with WED being called restless leg syndrome).

She should be consulting her physician as soon as possible.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes she has kids. Youngest is 13 and was a C-section baby. She has some (undiagnosed) restless leg going off and on for about a year now.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Yes she has kids. Youngest is 13 and was a C-section baby. She has some (undiagnosed) restless leg going off and on for about a year now.


RLS was an early symptom for my wife....She actually had foot surgery for neuroma before her neuropathy was diagnosed..


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I ask about C section because mine (2) have left me with neuropathy. Nerve damage to the right hip where I can't feel pressure or touch across my hip or upper pelvic region.

Luckily for me, I don't have nerve damage to the clitoris though.

Restless Legs is now considered a neuropathy as well now. Gabapebtin has been seen to help some RLS patients and even some people with nerve damage.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@CantePe, thanks for that info pairing RLS with neuropathy and C section. I've had a C section and also have RLS and have neuropathy, thought the neuropathy is from a different surgery. I've found that gabapetin (for neuropathy and or RLS) actually inhibits orgasm pretty consistently while Lyrica actually helps increase my libido and orgasm. Though I think the increase in libido is more related to not being in pain. Kinda difficult to want sex when you're in pain or know that an orgasm is not going to happen.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> @CantePe, thanks for that info pairing RLS with neuropathy and C section. I've had a C section and also have RLS and have neuropathy, thought the neuropathy is from a different surgery. I've found that gabapetin (for neuropathy and or RLS) actually inhibits orgasm pretty consistently while Lyrica actually helps increase my libido and orgasm. Though I think the increase in libido is more related to not being in pain. Kinda difficult to want sex when you're in pain or know that an orgasm is not going to happen.


Glad I could help make that connection for you and hopefully others.

Sometimes even the doctors don't make that connection. It's sometimes a matter of the simplest explanation is the most plausible explanation.


----------

